# Strip pit Tom



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hit Wayne National in southern Central Perry County Friday evening. We camped out had a big bonfire and some good food but Saturday was a complete bust for us. We made a camp about 400 yards across the creek from a big strip pit. We hit the base of that pit with a creek running below before first light. I found a big thorn bush grabbed out to hide behind. After daylight I did some light calling and immediately got a response from a hen. I started challenging her and really made her mad! She worked toward us to very close although we never saw her. 

We sat tight and waited 10 minutes. I hit a few aggressive yelps and a double gobble erupted by the strip pit maybe 150 yards away! Only a little coaxing with mixed yelps and we had “Tom”on the way. 

He looked at me and said “he is coming sit still” lol. Like a playbook here came Tom. We haven’t been blessed to be in this position together and I didn’t know exactly how to react so I just kept quiet. When he got to 60 yards I whispered to let him get close. Sure enough he just kept coming! At 25 yards he hit our opening and a loud crack exploded. Tom rolled instantly and we sat in silence with me squeezing his arm both of us shaking in excitement. 
His first turkey, first successful hunt together and he is already trying to horn in on opening day Saturday!

1 1/4 inch spurs, 9.5 inch beard didn’t get an accurate weight. A 3 or maybe 4 year old. Memory of a lifetime for us.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great job dad!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome story, I could visualize it! He's hooked!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great story, congratulations to both of you.


----------

